# Bolens 1250, 1477 and 1476



## ken8562000 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hello All 

Just thought I would pass on my newest additions to my large frame collection. A good running 1477 a complete 1250 .. and a parts 1476.. another rotor-tiller, two mower decks and a snow/dirt blade, all for the low price of $750.00.

I am also working a deal for an HT 18 and another HT 20.

Does anyone know if Bolens put out a Bicentennial edition HT 20 ?? The HT 20 I am looking has stars and strips on it. I was wondering if the were maybe added.. but who knows .. even Dodge sold a UGLY D-100 pickup with stars and strips. I know .. I was a lucky owner of one in my poorer days.. I think I paid $400.00 and drove it into the ground.
All of the above stuff is about 6hrs from me in Ohio.. I think I will need a bigger trailer ... and a good attorney once my wife finds out I bought not one, but 3 and maybe even 5 more Tractors.

I wonder if the nut house has INTERNET access.. I will post a help message here if she has me committed..

Ken from NJ


----------



## jeremysbarlow (Aug 21, 2004)

Ken,
Where in Ohio? If you are passing close to Lexington (between Cleveland and Columbus on 71), feel free to stop by for a pit stop. It's always good for my wife to see that I am not the only Bolens tractor nut! So how many large frames to you own now? 10? 15? When will the madness end? 
Jeremy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

sixchows you need to catch up Kens beating all yall:lmao:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jody
No desire to catch up. Actually with only 4, I'm way behind! The only way I could see myself buying any more would be if they were included with an attachment I had to have. Maybe a posthole digger, FEL, trencher,etc.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Ken…

What a find !
I believe that brings you up to 10 with a good shot at 12.
Looks like you’re a 1455 and HT-23 short of a complete set.

Please PM me with the location of the tractors because I want
to make sure I get a chance to buy them at your estate sale.
:knife:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Jody
> No desire to catch up. Actually with only 4, I'm way behind! The only way I could see myself buying any more would be if they were included with an attachment I had to have. Maybe a posthole digger, FEL, trencher,etc. *



THATS one of the great ways to get more tractors "But it comes with this REAL COOL attachment I need!!" Thats how I got my 224, came with the wood splitter.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

One way to hide them from the better half is to have a big messy barn that is too gross for her to go in. You can only drive one at a time and to most women they all look alike so she may never know 

Andy


----------

